
Mummy of paraplegic child shows how Peru’s Nasca culture treated disability - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/mummy-of-paraplegic-child-shows-how-perus-nasca-culture-treated-disability/
======
piazz
This was a weirdly emotional read.

